# please help with werewolf costume!!



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

hello everyone i aint been here for a while.. but im looking to make a new costume this year a realistic looking werewolf costume now i have looked all over the net. and this is the most(body wise) realistic werewolf costume i have ever seen but they want 5 grand!! way out of my budget and i know theres alot of talented people on this forum.. so how could i go about making this costume or something similar?? it said something about vacumformed panels so it holds it shape?? heres the link let me know what you think !or ideas .. thanks again

http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=6201


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

5 GRAND!!!

This one is still kinda expensive at $337, and by that I mean I think you could due better for less doing it yourself.








http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=6262

I'd think you'd be able to find a decent over the head mask and gloves and then use some feaux fur. Maybe use old torn clothes to attach the fur in areas under sleeves, under back, pants legs, etc...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

do you want a "naked" werewolf or a clothing ripped one?


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

joker.. thanks for replying.. yeah i was thinking about settling for that one if i couldnt figure out how to make a similar costume. but 5 grand blowed my mind..

skeletonowl. i like that naked look LOL its more realistic especially being around 8 feet tall.. thanks for replying


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

If you are going to make your own, check out these awesome werewolf stilts:

http://www.diylife.com/2007/10/07/be...o-make-stilts/

Here are the plans:

http://gryphus.googlepages.com/werew...tblueprint.jpg

They look like they will take a lot of practice, but they should really add to the effectiveness of the outfit.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay neither link works: I don't know why. Link to old post by bloodhound:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10696&highlight=stilts&page=2

top of page his links work.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I did a werewolf costume a while ago. I got the Werewolf Reel F/X Latex Prosthetic mask and added fur using a cheap brown caveman wig & beard. I used the wig on my head as usual but wore the beard under my chin as a sort of ruff. Very furry looking. I got some latex monster gloves for my hands and attached fake fur to the backs of them. Some ripped clothing completed it. Turned out not too bad for a low cost alternative. The Reel F/X mask comes already painted and is in 2 pieces - one for your face and one for your jaw so when you talk the mouth moves with you. Here's some pics...



















http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?store_code=hal&screen=PROD&product_code=rub68706


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The one joker posted doesn't look quit like the picture, unless it's been improved.
It's got much more gray in it and you'll find that it won't fit properly on your head.


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

slimy.. thanks for the links. i like the idea of them stilts but wonder how hard that would be on youre ankles?? thanks again


Uruk-Hai..thats a pretty cool costume. i like the reel fx masks you can talk and drink and eat with them on. thhanks for some ideas!!

Frighteners.. hey long time no talk.. yeah thats what ive heard from a couple people..if i decide to go with a store bought costume what are the better choices and companys that make costumes similiar to the night terrors or stalk arounds??? thanks for replying


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

I saw an article on instructables.com. A girl made a wicked-looking werewolf costume. she did a great deal of sewing on the project, but the end result was awesome. she got the "bend" in the rear legs by padding the front of the pants near the thigh and bulked out the calf area as well. She posted alot of pictures, check it out.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Slimy: I was going to post that! Those are great for werewolf and satyr/faun costumes. 

I would suggest a clothed werewolf if you plan to make your own. 1) Faux fur sucks to sew and 2) It's expensive as hell (especially around this time of year, when Hallowe'en stuff is out....best time to buy it is in the spring).

If you did a clothed wolf, you could just do arm "sleeves" leggings, and a chest piece, then get a wicked wolf's head.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Monstermaker said:


> I saw an article on instructables.com. A girl made a wicked-looking werewolf costume. she did a great deal of sewing on the project, but the end result was awesome. she got the "bend" in the rear legs by padding the front of the pants near the thigh and bulked out the calf area as well. She posted alot of pictures, check it out.


Here's a link to what I believe Monstermaker is referring to : http://www.instructables.com/id/realistic-werewolf-costume/

Pretty kewl!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

FE has a midnite howler that is pretty cool for 199.00.
I'm not sure if you can eat with that mask though
http://www.thefrighteners.com/CreatureReachers.htm


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you for posting that link Lilly. My old laptop bit the dust and took that link to its grave. 

I've been meaning to get some of those costumes.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

That's the one I was talking about Joker....Thanks for diggin' it up.


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks everyone for the help i appreciate it!! thats a killer costume! how much faux fur would it take? is it that expensive? thanks for the help..


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I was planning a werewolf theme haunted trail a couple years ago and had this very same problem. I like the naked werewolf rather than the partially clothed one, but like Aelwyn said, it's really expensive. On top of that I can't sew lol. I ended up changing the theme and then cancelling the haunt altogether. Anyway, what you could do is look to see if you have a freecycle in your area. Sometimes you can get fake fur on there or try craft stores to see if you can get a discount on damaged faux fur they may be throwing away. As a last resort, try to get in good with your local landfill. Ask them to keep an eye for the things you want. Hope this gave you a few ideas.


----------



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have actually did a werewolf suit last year and it seems difficult but it's surprisingly easy. I had built the entire thing from scratch. I even built stilts and a articulated jaw on it. The toughest part of having the jaw working just right. I will give you some info on it to help you out.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

If you don't mind more of a cartoonish look i found an instructional dvd for sale here:http://gryphern.googlepages.com/

p.s. this is the same site for the infamous digigraded stilts--> see video


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

wow i forgot about this! but i scrapped the idea. but would be interested in how you made youre costume freaks... thanks for the link toymaker


----------



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mine was mostly fur. I paid like $15 for the fur and the clothing was all shredded up to look like I had just changed. Clothing was there jsut to cover seems really.

The flanel I wear was more like a vest and the pants barely went down to the knee cuz past that they were shredded. The mask was made from a pair of sun glass lens, Foamies foam and all covered in fur. I basically made like a shirt and pants from the fur by measuring my own clothes and trim it down to not be so baggy. I cheated on the sewing though, I used hot glue and velcro


----------

